

Queen's Speech: Internet monitoring plan to have 'strict safeguards' - iamben
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-politics-18003315

======
casca
This has been coming for a while and there has already been a lot of activism
on it.

For more information on the background:
<http://wiki.openrightsgroup.org/wiki/Intercept_Modernisation>

This event discussed it last month: <http://scramblingforsafety.org/2012/>

